# DNS unlocker OS X/chrome



## johnnycall (Jan 29, 2006)

Seems to be related to this:


Mth.soundsboozed.com virus removal help - Freezing Computer
Using El Capitan and latest version of Chrome.

Keeps trying to load that domain as a pop up. As well as that, when I click some links it will open that link a new tab and then open something like. Recently it's started inserting pop-ups all over a number of specific websites, as well as redirecting to me to ads as soon as I click anywhere on the page to places like:


Greenwood Formula - Make $100,000+
in the original tab.

There are no suspicious applications installed at all. I’ve disabled all extensions and still have the problem. I’ve cleared the cache/cookies and reset Chrome settings. I installed Malware Bytes and that was no help either.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

When you ran Mayware Bytes... it didn't find anything at all?

Check out some of the tools on this site: https://objective-see.com

He has a written a lot of Mac Security Applications to search for stuff. 

Did you try deleting Chrome Completely reinstalling it new? Does this happen in other browsers?


----------



## CalvinLazer (May 12, 2017)

Sometimes when anti-malware does not work for us. We should perform few safe manual steps that may fix the issues. You can find few manual guidelines here. 

Note: if your computer really contains very sensitive information and you are novice computer users then I won't recommend manuals.


----------



## justmacanswers (Jun 16, 2017)

Be sure to reboot, and run malware bytes again.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

This thread is very old, please don't post in old threads.


----------

